#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Safety And Environment >  >  >  NFPA 72 Handbook, 2010 editon

## DM2

Here's the 2010 edition of the NFPA 72 Handbook


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: NFPA 72 Handbook, 2010 editon

----------


## aadamx

thanks

----------


## jahel

dear sir or maddam

Unfortunately link is removed, please upload it again,



best regards

----------


## f81aa

Hi Jahel and others:

If file is removed again, I hope that other members who downloaded it will give a hand uploading it so it can be shared by others.

New link is **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Best regards

----------


## zoobis54

Hello,
I cannot download from the mediafire link. It just resets every time I try to download from it. Am I doing something wrong?

----------


## f81aa

Hi zoobis54:

When the MediaFire page opens, you should see the image of a storage drive and at its right hand side the phrase "Processing download request..." which it will turn to blue and change to "Click here to start download from MediaFire.."

Once you click on it, you should see the phrase "Your download is starting.." and a small window will pop up asking you if you want to open the file or save it. Make your decision and thats it.

I just checked the file and it has not been deleted.

Regards

----------


## zoobis54

finally worked for me...thanks for the info...all the best!

----------


## osvald773

great sharing, thanks !!!

----------


## Scman

Thanks

----------


## ymi2436

thanks

----------


## rltomkinson

Thanks!

----------


## uzbarry

Great Share! 
but why most of the chapters in the handbook has been kept "RESERVED". 

from where we can get the reserved chapters??

regards,

----------


## rltomkinson

Those chapters do not exist yet in the code. Probably, in order to standardize all of their codes, NFPA is starting to set up all of their chapters the same in all of their codes. For example, Chapter 3 will always be definitions no matter which code you look at.



Anyway, nothing is missing from the file. The chapters have just been renumbered with a lot of extra chapters added as "Reserved". Chapter 4, Fundamentals, in the 2007 code is now Chapter 10 in the 2010 code, with chapters 4-9 reserved for future use.See More: NFPA 72 Handbook, 2010 editon

----------


## vasudevpatel

Request to upload again. Link is not working

----------


## juancr2011cr

Thank you very much. I have no problems downloading the file. Thanks again.

----------


## kuhalan

gracias justo lo que estaba buscando culeros

----------


## Faisal Ebrahim

the ifile.it and mediafire link is not woking.(file deleted).please upload again or send to mefaisal75@gmail.com

----------


## Dannym6

Both links are dead, please upload again of possible.
Thanks a lot!

----------


## suchart

Thanks

----------


## khurmi

can anyone reupload again pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## khurmi

all links r dead

----------


## srinivasarao

It is showing File Removed for Violation Please Upload me Again (NFPA - 72 - 2010).

----------


## GEIRSKOGUL

It looks like the latest link itself is broken again.  Anyone have this?

----------


## mhuelva

Please, reupload the file. Thanks

----------


## ikusniec

hi im trying to get the handbook, but the file isnt there can you help me with this please, my e-mail is heroes23@gmail.com thanks.

See More: NFPA 72 Handbook, 2010 editon

----------


## barca10

can any one re-upload plzzzzzzzz

----------


## gtpol57

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## luongtrieuvi

File size is only 4.67 MB, so is it a handbook???

----------


## aidini

Could someone Email it to me?
golmikh@gmail.com

----------


## rltomkinson

link is password protected. How do I download?

----------


## rltomkinson

Can someone re-upload?

----------


## saveriociavarella

> Can someone re-upload?



Too I!

----------


## acier58

NFPA 72
National Fire Alarm and Signaling Code
2010 Edition Scanned

Here: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## rltomkinson

acier58, you posted a scanned copy of the NFPA 72-2010 code book. While I thank you for that, the thread is titled  NFPA 72 _Handbook_, 2010 edition. Does _anyone_ have a copy of the handbook?

----------


## acier58

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Hi gtpol57,

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] isn't a site for sharing.
You can just download a file that you have yourself upload.
So, it's impossible for all members to download your file.

Regards

----------


## acier58

> acier58, you posted a scanned copy of the NFPA 72-2010 code book. While I thank you for that, the thread is titled  NFPA 72 _Handbook_, 2010 edition. Does _anyone_ have a copy of the handbook?



Hi rltomkinson,

Effectively it's NFA Code and not Handbook.
gtpol57 has uploaded the handbook on **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links].
Unfortunately we can't download from this site.
We ask him if he can upload and share it on another site.

Regards

----------


## rltomkinson

Yeah, I tried downloading from his link before. Without him posting his user name and password, that link is no good.



gtpol57, Can you upload it somewhere else so that we can download it?See More: NFPA 72 Handbook, 2010 editon

----------


## gtpol57

Dear rltomkinson and acier
Unfortunatelly :
1. Even me cannot download now from this link because the file wasn't ulpoaded in my account
2. I can't find any copy of the handbook on my computer
So sorry but I'm unable to help you.

----------


## acier58

> Dear rltomkinson and acier
> Unfortunatelly :
> 1. Even me cannot download now from this link because the file wasn't ulpoaded in my account
> 2. I can't find any copy of the handbook on my computer
> So sorry but I'm unable to help you.



No problem Dear gtpol57.
Hope that another member has this book and share with others.

Regards

----------


## rltomkinson

Thank you for the response, gtpol57. Hopefully someone will have the handbook and post a copy.

----------


## gtpol57

I have finally found it
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## rltomkinson

gtpol57, Thank you very much!

----------


## acier58

> I have finally found it
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Dear gtpol57

I was sure you were going to find it.
You are a champion!

Regards

----------


## firemarina

Thanks very much.... i was looking for it
Do you have original PDF copy of the Code? not scaned? 

Thanks again

----------


## nghiaphantuan@gmail.com

Dear friends,
could anybody please upload again the NFPA 72 handbook, 2010 edition?

Thx

Nghi

----------


## VALKISTURR

> Dear friends,
> could anybody please upload again the NFPA 72 handbook, 2010 edition?
> 
> Thx
> 
> Nghi



Hi,

See Post #41, the link is still working.

Best Regards
VALKISTURR

----------


## kwinly

NFPA 72 Handbook, 2010 editon
All the links are dead. Anyone want to post another link? Would greatly appreciate it.

----------


## gtpol57

New link **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## MYSTerB

Thanks gtpol57!

See More: NFPA 72 Handbook, 2010 editon

----------


## redlantern901

Can someone please re up this?

----------


## f81aa

Link in Post 48 is working.

Regards





> Can someone please re up this?

----------


## redlantern901

Why does it say redirecting and never goes anywhere? All I see is three adds and bottom left says redirected to page but there is no link. What am I missing? Many thanks!

----------


## f81aa

Hi redlantern901:

First of all, it takes some 40 seconds to get re-directed. Theres no link in the page you saw with the 3 ads. Be patient and wait.

If you dont get re-directed, maybe it has something to do with a setting of your browser.

A few times I have had the same problem you are mentioning. I have solved it by using a different browser, clearing cookies, rebooting all hardware (DSL modem and laptop) and/or using somebody elses computer.

Copy this direct link (dont click on it) and paste it in a new tab or window:

***.ziddu.com/download/21662343/72_10NFHandb.rar.html  (substitute * with w)

Once you open the ziddu.com page, you should see different buttons for downloading. Most of them are for downloading garbage. There are 3 buttons (Download, Share, Link) aligned in a horizontal direction. Click on the one labeled Download.

It will open some windows (more garbage, close them) and good news, it will show you the Verification Code that you should write in the space provided.

When you click on this space, more windows will open (more garbage, close them). Write in  the code.

Click on the button labeled Download which is located below the space provided for writing the Verification Code.

Accept the download in the usual way.

Regards





> Why does it say redirecting and never goes anywhere? All I see is three adds and bottom left says redirected to page but there is no link. What am I missing? Many thanks!

----------

